
Starting with Semantics – Sylvan Clebsch – PLISS 2019 - matt_d
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbS8a-Ba0Ck
======
rurban
Overview:
[https://pliss2019.github.io/talks.html](https://pliss2019.github.io/talks.html)

slides:
[https://pliss2019.github.io/sylvan_clebsch_slides.pdf](https://pliss2019.github.io/sylvan_clebsch_slides.pdf)

